# Belle's new collar



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I really really love it. It's very bright and sturdy and just all-around awesome. and for $8, i can't beat it. the boyfriend loves it too, i'm gonna go back and buy some for the rest of my gang now hahaha. even though rudi is wayyy to small, she can... grow into it. haha.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i love it! is it a stillwater collar?

Peanut has the same one except of course not pink  his is black and blue. great quality.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

I like it. It brings out Belles pretty chocolate fur!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

yep it's stillwater! it is definitely aweessomeee quality. i'm thinking maybe black and yellow for rudi and black and blue or black and red for bear. heehee. sooo strong too they're awesome!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

yeah they have the best quality. i have a few collars (the black and blue 1.5" and a sliver and blue 2" for him to grow into) i also have a leather walking harness. i really like their stuff...next thing i am gonna try is the hides
stillwater is awesome..its good to see they have more colors, makes it harder to decide on which one to pick! you definately cant beat the pricing either.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

OMG stillwater came out with pink ones!!!!! I am going to order mine now YAY!!! nice collar


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

OHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! Very very nice! I gotta get one for Bumble! I am obsessed with her having pink collars lol.. Looks very good.


----------



## Maximus146 (Apr 15, 2008)

My Max has a stillwater, god it is wonderful.
It has been the only collar he hasn't torn right through..lol.
They are so inexpensive, but their quality is outstanding!
I love the one you have, its perfect for her.


----------



## GOODGIRL75 (May 14, 2009)

where can u buy stilwater collars???


----------



## DaddyDiezel (May 4, 2009)

> where can u buy stilwater collars???


Check out their website: Stillwater Kennel Supply --

























I wonder if we can find these at the chain pet stores ?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

no i don't believe they'd be at a chain pet store.. just buy it online, it's totally worth ittttt. i know i thought the pink's were new so when i saw it i immediately jumped on it heehee 

bumble and belle can matchhhh heehee. maybe rudi and bumble can match sometime, rudi is still too small hahahha.


----------



## DaddyDiezel (May 4, 2009)

Yep. Quality speaks for itself. And their inexpensive. Good deal.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

oh man, I got my first order of stillwater last month and I'm Sooo impressed. I got the 2 inch four ply for all of the dogs.... four collars with some bells and whistles (name tags and elastic to go over the velcro ends) for 54 bucks you can't beat that! I ordered the hides a couple of days ago... the dogs went nuts over them! 

One of the collars are on one of my dogs who stay outside most of the time. He has his own pool and he lays around in it... it hasn't rusted even though he's a water dog. This collar has been outside for a month and still looks brand new!


----------

